# un automator vocal pour le lancement des applications



## zarathoustra (22 Décembre 2010)

bonjour à tous,

Je cherche en vain sur l'apple store une appli pour lancer mes applications automatiquement par la voix (un peu comme la commande vocale pour le répertoire) mais je trouve pas.

Ca peut intéresser pas mal de personnes je  pense,

Si quelqu'un peut nous aider,

Merci d'avance.


----------

